# Black discharge is early pg



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, 
I am almost 7 weeks pg, and am having a small amount of black discharge. I had a de cycle, and currently take estrogen patches and crinone gel. Should I be concerned about this?  My first scan is next week.

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

black/brown discharge is a sign of 'old' blood, you may have had an implantation bleed and only losing the blood now. If you have any more loss that worries you, speak to your GP who cn refer you to an early pregnacy assessment unit to check things out.

Take care x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy reply. 
It appears to be the remains of the crinone gel thats turning black, as its clumpy...(sorry).


Love Shellyjxx


----------

